
Show HN: Update on 'Best ways to spend money towards climate efforts' - esotericn
https://esotericnonsense.com/climate
======
esotericn
Hello all,

A few days back I made a post asking for suggestions on ways to donate money
towards climate efforts.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21024358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21024358)

The post was well received and I got a bunch of actionable suggestions.

I've now started a log at:

[https://esotericnonsense.com/climate](https://esotericnonsense.com/climate)

and will be donating $500/month for now with a plan to increase this in the
future.

As before, all suggestions welcome, my e-mail address is in my profile and on
the page itself.

Cheers!

